# Campagnolo Khamsin wheelset, 3000 miles in 6 months review.



## Creakyknees

Training, racing, exploring gravel roads, taking some very tough hits from bumps and potholes etc, with a rider who weighs 185 on a good day but most days I'm 190 ish. 

They are still straight and true. Haven't touched them other than occasional cleaning and quick visual inspection. 

Have raced in dozens of cat 3/4 and Masters open criteriums and road races, podiumed in a few, won one, got lots of primes. 

They "feel" stout, stiff, solid. Not superlight, my old and beloved Neutrons are a tiny bit lighter and I can feel it, again a tiny bit, while riding. My 404s w/ tubulars are noticeably lighter.

The round spokes... again my 404s are noticeably faster at the top end of the speed range. Just rolling along, who cares. But sprinting full speed, chasing an attack etc,yeah I can feel the aero drag of the Khamsins.

Looks: not bad, reasonably subtle black/white decal scheme, considering the trash that shows up bikes these days. Not going to impress anyone with bling factor, but then I don't care. 

Price paid: can't recall exactly but under $200 incl shipping from Ribble

Overall: recommended. Are you kidding? Campy quality, race-worthy, stout, under $200?


----------



## PixelPaul

Thanks for the report, good to know. I just ordered a pair this week, with discount and shipping was just a tad under $170.


----------



## Golfguy

I really like my set, except for the fact that when freewheeling I sound like a swarm of angry bees, the freehub is so loud. Mine are 2010s, are newer ones quieter? The Ribble price can't be beat for the quality, that's for sure.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I recently changed the Hubs on my commuter to Miche RC2 with Campagnolo freehub.

They are dead silent.

that made me realise how much I like the angry bees.


----------



## bcmf

Good review and wholeheartily agree with everything.
The swarm of bees-well I kinda enjoy it.
When its handlebar chewing time you can certainly feel the drag as opposed to the Williams 30's.
Broke a spoke in my first racing outing with them.Will certainly enjoy using them as my winter/general/training wheel.


----------



## tbassak

*Khamsin*



PixelPaul said:


> Thanks for the report, good to know. I just ordered a pair this week, with discount and shipping was just a tad under $170.


CAre to share where you got them and discount code?


----------



## Got Time

I got mine from Ribble Cycles ($120 + $54 for shipping (3 days)), but that was about 7 months ago. Take a look to see what they charge now.


----------



## Ventruck

My set since like last November has been superb. I'm riding on some crude road, and just had to do some slight truing - which btw is really easy - particularly after I ended up with a flat on a descent.

It's a great set. I'm somewhat thinking of replacing the front with a classic-style wheel because it's the stiffest wheel I've ever felt. I'm pretty surprised it comes home unscathed because it really feels like it's taking a beating. The Mavic Aksium I had before it was butter in comparison over bumps. Note I'm also ~140lbs so I'm just getting thrown everywhere.

Looking at my records I got the Khamsins for $153 (USD) on Wiggle. Free shipping.


----------



## HumanPowered

I too, bought the 2012 Khamsins off of Wiggle for $153, with a discount and free shipping. Still waiting for them to come. This is the first wheelset I bought. The reviews look good and the price is great. Can't wait to try them out, but I'll have to wait till spring most likely as the weather around here is getting cold and more than likely will start snowing soon :/.


----------



## Creakyknees

Update: over 6000 miles on these wheels now. Still in great shape.


----------

